# CM Stacker 832 Mobo tray mod. Quick help needed plz



## freaksavior (Feb 14, 2008)

Im going to cut some holes for easier cable management. The darker spots are sharpie marks and thats is were i am "planning" on cutting. Since i don't have my mobo yet, i've been going off a picture i printed.

I really cant wait to do this saturday as i won't have time to build my computer and hack the tray.

Also is it better to cut it were you can see the hole with the mobo installed are should i do it were it is completly under the mobo?

so any suggestions on were to cut would be AWESOME 

thanks


edit:

just found this one.


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 14, 2008)

where you need to cut slots really boils down to what components you need to connect, and layout of your motherboard - also, how long your cables are, too.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 14, 2008)

well, how do i take the pins out of the 24 pin power without destroying them?

And should i cut the hole were it is completly under the mobo?


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 14, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> well, how do i take the pins out of the 24 pin power without destroying them?
> 
> And should i cut the hole were it is completly under the mobo?




to the hole - preferablly, it keeps it hidden; all the cables coming through it won't be visible.  But, with that in mind, the slot needs only be about 0.25" inwards from the edge of where your motherboard will be.  It doesn't take much distance to hide it, really.

what I did with the ATX wires, was to take 4-5 of them, and pull them away from the harness so that I could start wrapping them with electrical tape.  I never removed the pins from the connector (because it's a bitch unless you have the tool for it).  Once one set of wires was wrapped, I took another 4-5 and wrapped them, and so on.  I was looking to keep that large bundle as flat as possible so as to not push against the motherboard, and the only way I found to do so was to seperate the wires into smaller groups - this way, each small bundle of wires is organized and not making for one massive bundle.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 14, 2008)

you wrapped them in what?

i kinda want to actually take them out since i have a lot of shrink tubing.


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 14, 2008)

I used electrical tape - it's vinyl usually, hold together really well, too (at least quality brands like 3M).

If you want to remove the pins themself, I really recommend picking up a pin removal tool:

ATX Pin/molex universal tool

it'll save you a lot of headache - the only other option is to carefully use a needle to 'unlock' the prongs on the inside of the connector so you can remove the pin - very difficult to do as there isn't much space inside the pin cavity, and it's very easy to damge the connector itself, also.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 17, 2008)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1351.html


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 17, 2008)

looks a ton, better man!

that one ccfl above your mobo looks a little . . . odd - but not too bad looking.  Is there anyway you could place that inside the PSU rail - or would it block out a lot of the light?


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 17, 2008)

it wouldnt work right.


----------

